# Neu Blue Eriu Dublin- Closed - but have voucher



## Newmarket (17 Nov 2009)

Hello, 
I was wondering if anyone could let me know if i have any leg to stand on for the following issue - 

I have a voucher for Neu Blue Eriu and i have just learnt that they have closed both their shops. I cannot contact anyone, their website is actually suspended so all mails sent are failing.
I was wondering is there anything at all i can do or do i just have to cut my losses? the other problem is that the voucher will expire soon so if they do start trading again can i argue that i want the voucher extended? (i am not too hopeful of that happening though!)

looking forward to hearing what you may think.
thank you


----------



## valueireland (19 Nov 2009)

Unfortunately you'll probably have to cut your losses on this one. 

Depending on how the company is being wound up, even if you were able to get in contact with them, because you're technically an unsecured creditor of the business, you'd just have to join the back of the queue for any leftover money.

If they were to start trading again, you could see if they'd be willing to extend the expiry date for you - but they're not obliged to. You're at the mercy of their good will on this one.

As as happened in other cases, if they were to start trading as a different entity, you may find that the new entity will not honour any vouchers issues by the one that shut down.


----------



## AndyMc (7 Dec 2009)

I bought a voucher on a credit card and I'm seeing if I can get money back from credit card company. I'll let you know if I've any joy.

Has anyone seen anything formal saying they are no longer trading?
Need something for Credit card company.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (7 Dec 2009)

That is an interesting one. I don't know if it's fair to hold the Credit Card company responsible for this. 

If you pay for a flight and the company goes  to the wall, the CC company will give you back your cash.

But if you buy a voucher, you got the voucher. It was your decision/inaction whatever, not to cash the voucher. 

Then again, if you pay a deposit for a piece of furniture, and the furniture is not delivered, the CC company must give you back the deposit.

Brendan


----------



## becky (7 Dec 2009)

I hear the girls on beaut on about it sometimes.  Here's a thread from the forums (haven't read it myself)

http://beaut.ie/forums/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=1066


----------

